# Honda vs Husqvarna



## Fishstick487 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm a Honda guy. I have a eu2000i generator, several gx25 engines and gcv160s. I also drive a Honda. That being said, I think the Honda HSS928awd is better than a Husqvarna 327P, but did anyone consider the Husky before buying the $1k more expensive Honda? 

I like the idea of Hydro, so these are my final options. I don't like the Ariens, too heavy. Ariens is about putting on big engines and don't really focus much on throwing the snow, imho.

Any comments? Did anyone struggle with a choice between these two?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Fishstick487 said:


> I'm a Honda guy. I have a eu2000i generator, several gx25 engines and gcv160s. I also drive a Honda. That being said, I think the Honda HSS928awd is better than a Husqvarna 327P, but did anyone consider the Husky before buying the $1k more expensive Honda?
> 
> I like the idea of Hydro, so these are my final options. I don't like the Ariens, too heavy. Ariens is about putting on big engines and don't really focus much on throwing the snow, imho.
> 
> Any comments? Did anyone struggle with a choice between these two?


I am not sure if it would out throw a Honda 2 stage but my newer model Ariens machines have thrown very far easily 40 or so feet (powder of course not slush).

Hydro-Gear transmissions have a good reputation for durability and I believe they are used on both the Honda 2 stagers as well as the Huskies. I read on another snowblower website that Husky uses a heavier duty version (Hydro-Gear tranny) on their tracked models.

I don't think you would go wrong with either of the 2 machines you are considering, the included drift cutters and skid shoes on the Husky are on the cheap side in terms of quality. If you have the space/need for an extra 3 inches of cutting width, I prefer the Husky ST330P Over the ST327 it will give you a lot more power per inch.

If your area gets a lot of snow and your budget allows, I would prefer the Honda all things being equal.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## Fishstick487 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I have a single stage unit that I use most of the time, this one would be for heavy snows and end of drive. If this was my primary snowblower, I would certainly buy the Honda. I live in Iowa so Snow is not constant all the time in the winter. Honda is a for sure bet while Husky seems to get mixed reviews, not sure if it's worth the gamble. Supposivley the Husky is much improved from just a few years ago. However reliable data from real consumers is tough to get.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

In all honesty - I love the Honda's just don't love the price (new). I would look for a used one in good shape personally. But, the Husqvarna is a very good value and well made machine for the most part. Either machine would serve you well..

That begin said - I just picked up an old Ariens for at least $1000 less than those machines and am very happy to have it! I don't mind heavy - it's less likely to get stolen! ;>P


----------



## Fishstick487 (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone know the brand name of the hydrostatic transmission used on the Honda? The husky uses a Hydro gear transmission which I hear is pretty good. Does Honda make their own hydros or outsourced?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fishstick487 said:


> Ariens is about putting on big engines and don't really focus much on throwing the snow, imho.


Huh? Apparently you've never used an Ariens. Heavy? You bet. Heavier gauge steel is why. I've never found weight a real issue with self propelled power equipment. Ariens machines throw the snow just fine. 40' is easily obtainable, with the right snow conditions of course.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Huh? Apparently you've never used an Ariens.


Yes.. I was thinking the same when I read that... Here is my Ariens not too focused on throwing snow...


----------



## Fishstick487 (Aug 11, 2015)

I used to own a Ariens compact 26 with a Briggs 250cc. The machine was actually pretty light being compact but didn't throw snow very far and constantly rode up snow banks. I think the hydro should help a little with the riding up the banks. I don't mind Ariens I just don't want a big 420cc hydro pro. I think it makes the machine too back heavy. Sure weight could be added to the front, but there is something nice about a balanced machine.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Fishstick487 said:


> I'm a Honda guy. I have a eu2000i generator, several gx25 engines and gcv160s. I also drive a Honda. That being said, I think the Honda HSS928awd is better than a Husqvarna 327P, but did anyone consider the Husky before buying the $1k more expensive Honda?
> 
> I like the idea of Hydro, so these are my final options. I don't like the Ariens, too heavy. Ariens is about putting on big engines and don't really focus much on throwing the snow, imho.
> 
> Any comments? Did anyone struggle with a choice between these two?


Come down to Peoria,Il. and buy my HS724WA that I bought last year. It only has 4 hrs. on it and still in new condition. I want the new 724 because I would really like to have the electric chute.


----------



## Fishstick487 (Aug 11, 2015)

I only would want the 928 not the 724. I think the 7hp unit is a little under powered. Thanks for the offer


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Fishstick487 said:


> Does anyone know the brand name of the hydrostatic transmission used on the Honda? The husky uses a Hydro gear transmission which I hear is pretty good. Does Honda make their own hydros or outsourced?


The older models may have been internal units but my new 928 has a Hydro Gear label on it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Fishstick487 said:


> Does anyone know the brand name of the hydrostatic transmission used on the Honda? The husky uses a Hydro gear transmission which I hear is pretty good. Does Honda make their own hydros or outsourced?


I read on another thread here that HSS Hondas use the same hydro transmission as Husqvarna (don't know for fact if true or not, but what I do know is that it is from a domestic supplier and not a Japanese unit any more).


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice video and nice machine but I think that cross wind gave it a good boost.

Padraig 

B][/B]


Stuofsci02 said:


> Yes.. I was thinking the same when I read that... Here is my Ariens not too focused on throwing snow...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZe4fCGUdEQ


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Padraig said:


> Nice video and nice machine but I think that cross wind gave it a good boost.
> 
> Padraig
> 
> B][/B]


For sure... It was throwing 60-70 ft.... With no wind it easily throws 50ft.. I am about 6'2", so it was also throwing about 20ft high and wind doesn't help there..


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

As I said. ...nice machine and video! Not knocking anything, the wind just made it look even cooler. 

Padraig


----------



## Frost (Dec 29, 2015)

Stuofsci02 said:


> For sure... It was throwing 60-70 ft.... With no wind it easily throws 50ft.. I am about 6'2", so it was also throwing about 20ft high and wind doesn't help there..


Awesome machine and video! If it keeps your driveways clear and makes you happy then, it is as good as it gets.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Fishstick487 said:


> I'm a Honda guy. I have a eu2000i generator, several gx25 engines and gcv160s. I also drive a Honda. That being said, I think the Honda HSS928awd is better than a Husqvarna 327P, but did anyone consider the Husky before buying the $1k more expensive Honda?
> 
> I like the idea of Hydro, so these are my final options. I don't like the Ariens, too heavy. Ariens is about putting on big engines and don't really focus much on throwing the snow, imho.
> 
> Any comments? Did anyone struggle with a choice between these two?


if you are a true Honda guy the get a Honda not a husk or ariens


----------



## Fishstick487 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments. Anyone know the model # of the hydro gear used on the 928 wheel?


----------

